
Ask HN: Who has the best personal website/blog? - pauljarvis
This thread on Twitter took off (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;pjrvs&#x2F;status&#x2F;1176945769598705664), so I&#x27;m curious to ask the same question on HN.
======
soulchild37
I don't know which aspect for the "best" you mean, if you meant best on
monetary gain by reading their articles, definitely
[https://kalzumeus.com](https://kalzumeus.com) (HN user patio11)

~~~
zer0sand0nes
he encourages people to write to him -- has anyone?

I wanna write to him about a Startup idea I have, to see if i can ask him some
questions and see what he says about the potential of it. That be ok right?

~~~
1123581321
I wrote him an email once and his reply was gracious and very helpful.

------
emit_time
[https://www.gwern.net/](https://www.gwern.net/)

Beautifully designed, highly readable, black and white. Take a look :)

------
didgeoridoo
Bret Victor’s is a great one:
[http://www.worrydream.com](http://www.worrydream.com)

~~~
xcircle
Without Reading anything ... This Site is a bloat for my smartphone

------
0xdeadb00f
I don't know about "best". But here's some I always check in on:

Jessie Frazelle: [https://blog.jessfraz.com/](https://blog.jessfraz.com/)

Joshua Stein: [https://jcs.org/](https://jcs.org/)

Jim Fisher: [https://jameshfisher.com/](https://jameshfisher.com/)

(I just noticed they all have first names starting with 'J', weird
coincidence, right?).

------
mistermatt
I must mention Amos Wenger [https://amos.me](https://amos.me) who strated
writing recently but have a really nice prose and great touch of pedagogy
which make post really enjoyable and personally I learn things very well in
his posts !

------
nickfromseattle
My favorite blogs generally post super actionable marketing tactics that you
can begin implementing as you read. Also enjoy reading industry insights,
observations and trends from folks with high levels of experience.

[https://a16z.com/](https://a16z.com/) (specifically Ben Horowitz's posts - he
starts off each with a rap lyric)

[https://sparktoro.com/blog](https://sparktoro.com/blog)

[https://andrewchen.co/](https://andrewchen.co/)

[https://doubleyourfreelancing.com](https://doubleyourfreelancing.com)

[https://rankz.io/blog](https://rankz.io/blog)

[https://contentdistribution.com/guides](https://contentdistribution.com/guides)
(mine)

------
lazyjones
[https://philip.greenspun.com](https://philip.greenspun.com)

------
leonidasv
I like Scott Alexander's Slate Star Codex (yep, it's an anagram of his name).
He talks mostly about science, religion and social issues, often with a
pleasant reading and a comment section filled with good discussions.

[https://slatestarcodex.com/about/](https://slatestarcodex.com/about/)

~~~
yesenadam
Uh.. but one has an _n_ and one _s_ , and the other has no _n_ and two _s_ s.

~~~
emikulic
He balances it out by putting an N in the logo. (serious answer)

------
alexmingoia
Seths.blog because he has written daily for 20 years, and aaronparecki.com
because his blog is a manifestation of IndieWeb ideas (open decentralized
comments, likes, mentions, etc.)

------
mpurham
I tend to read blogs that cover PHP, C++, Linux and some iOS development here
and there, etc. Here are some of my favs:

\- [http://brendangregg.com](http://brendangregg.com)

\- [https://marcell.me](https://marcell.me)

\- [https://www.raywenderlich.com](https://www.raywenderlich.com)

\- [https://blog.codinghorror.com/](https://blog.codinghorror.com/)

------
LiamPa
[https://brandur.org/articles](https://brandur.org/articles)

Great articles and I personally love the diagrams.

------
ArtWomb
I've been digging on a lot of Observable notebooks lately. Having code and
visualization and description so neatly presented together makes for a
powerful presentation.

I'll just link to Bostock's, but there are many other informative and
enlightening ones. This will only get better ;)

[https://observablehq.com/@mbostock](https://observablehq.com/@mbostock)

------
nickmose
[https://coderscat.com](https://coderscat.com) is a great one.

And if you are a beginner for learn to code:
[https://learntocodewith.me/blog/](https://learntocodewith.me/blog/)

------
stockkid
I think Dan Luu's website is kind of cool [0] because visually there's no
frills, just content.

\- [0] [http://danluu.com/](http://danluu.com/)

------
yesenadam
Dunno about 'best', but my favourite is Julia Evans - love her style, love her
content.

[https://jvns.ca/](https://jvns.ca/)

~~~
kuub
Her zines are awesome - she's good to follow on twitter too:
[https://twitter.com/b0rk](https://twitter.com/b0rk)

------
neiljose
Hey, Since you asked who has the best blog, its difficult to pick just one. So
let me share a list of a few personal bloggers who I think are the best.

1\. Yaro Starak 2\. Darren Rowse 3.Abby Lawson 4\. Trevor and Jennifer Debth
5\. Paul Scrivens 6\. Steve and Jennifer Chou 7\. Rosemarie Groner 8.Lindsay
and Bjork 9.Jon Morrow 10\. Alborz Fallah

SEO is the backbone of blog optimization. Reaching the right audience is what
matters the most along with the good content. If you are wondering how to get
there, do read 'SEO For Growth'. Get your copy from
[http://neiltheblogger.club](http://neiltheblogger.club)

------
ksjfdskjs
If you're into the .Net stack and Azure, checkout -

[https://www.simongilbert.net/](https://www.simongilbert.net/)

------
LifeIsBio
I find myself on Chris' site all the time

[https://chrisalbon.com/](https://chrisalbon.com/)

------
caspervonb
[https://medium.com/commitlog](https://medium.com/commitlog) duh ;)

------
jamieweb
NODE's is pretty nice: n-o-d-e.net

------
mraza007
muhammadraza.me

I like the search functionality

------
kiraken
I think mine is pretty good www.aladinbs.com

~~~
shakna

        <script src="http://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/jquery/1.5.2/jquery.min.js"></script>
        <script src="http://cdnjs.cloudflare.com/ajax/libs/modernizr/2.8.2/modernizr.js"></script>
        <script src="https://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/jquery/1.11.3/jquery.min.js"></script>
    

Ignoring the two kinds of jquery, you're loading JavaScript to your non-TLS
website without TLS?

And loading your analytics (quantcast) with inline scripts on a non-TLS page?

That's kinda asking for a MITM attack, isn't it?

